# Hindi ito nasagot kaagad



## Inglip

I am reading an example letter written in tagalog, I came across this sentence:

Hindi ito nasagot kaagad mangyrai ay magkaroon ako ng kaunting sakit.

I am wondering if it should be:

Hindi *ako *ito nasagot kaagad......
*I* did not reply straight away......

If not, then how should it be understood. As it is now, to me it means: This did not reply quickly....
But that doesn't sound right.


----------



## 082486

Hindi ito nasagot kaagad mangyrai ay *magkaroon* ako ng kaunting sakit.

is it magkaroon or nagkaroon? 

Hindi ito nasagot kaagad...mangyari ay *nagkaroon*ako ng kaunting sakit. 
It was not answered/replied right away...


----------



## Inglip

Nagkaroon.

Thanks


----------



## jenny_lo

Hindi ito nasagot kaagad mangyari ay nagkaroon ako ng kaunting sakit

_Translation:_
It was not answered right away because I was slightly sick.


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> I am reading an example letter written in tagalog, I came across this sentence:
> 
> Hindi ito nasagot kaagad mangyrai ay magkaroon ako ng kaunting sakit.
> 
> I am wondering if it should be:
> 
> Hindi *ako *ito nasagot kaagad......
> *I* did not reply straight away......
> 
> If not, then how should it be understood. As it is now, to me it means: This did not reply quickly....
> But that doesn't sound right.


  Di ko agad nasagot ito mangyari ay sinamaan ako ng pakiramdam.(delayed reply due to unwanted feeling)


----------



## Hawk_Eye

082486 said:


> Hindi ito nasagot kaagad mangyari ay
> *nagkaroon* ako ng kaunting sakit.




This (letter) was not answered promptly/right away because I got slightly ill/sick. 

or

This (letter) was not answered promptly/right away because I became slightly ill/sick.


----------

